# My new raptors



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

I thought I'd share a photo of the raptors I'm training for educational programs here in Utah. More photo's can be found on our facebook page, earthwings. Website- earthwings.org. 









































Kids Love birds!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

How cool is that !?!  

Thanks for sharing... :O||:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool. 8)


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome wish I had that growing up! So sweet!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet gravy marie! I didn't know you and "blackbear" were the same guy!

caleb


----------

